

John McAfee 'captured' - steve_lydford
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/02/john_mcafee_captured_report/

======
steve_lydford
Or not.... <http://www.whoismcafee.com/i-am-safe/>

------
ardeay
What is goin on here?

